# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب > منتدي الفنون الشامل والمنوعات >  >  ماذا علمتك الحياة

## هشام احمدموسى

*



في هذه  الحياة   الواسعه 

نمــر بالكثير من التجارب ...

نسمع الكثير الكثير من الحكايـــا

و نقرأ الكثير و العديد من القصص و الأمثال و الحكم ...

تمــر علينا مواقف كثيرة 

جربنا بعضه ... و الأخر لم نجربه

نستمع لنصائح من هم أكبر منــا و أعرف منــا بالحياة.. و أكثر منــا خبرة

و لكــن شتــان بين ما نسمع و نقرأ ... 

و بيــن ما يمــر بنا من تجارب تعلمـــنا و نتعلم منها الكثير الكثير من الدروس

فــكل التجارب التي نقع فيها برغم صعوبتها إلا أنها تصنع منا انسان أكثر قوة .. وأكثر ثقة بنفسه ..

بالرغم من ان تلك التجارب قد تكون صعبة في وقتها ومؤلمة ... !! 

لكن فائدتها تظهر على شخصيتك فيما بعد . 

الأن بحكم تجاربكم في الحيــاة...

مع أصدقـــاؤكم ..

و مع تعاملاتكم مع الاخرين من حولك .

مع الأهـــل أو المعارف

الجيـــران ... أصدقاء العمل 

بحكم أنك أصبحت زوجا .. أو أصحبت زوجة ً

بحكم أنك أصبحت أباً أو أصبحت أماً..

ماهي تجاربكم في  الحياة   ؟؟؟

او ماهي أهم الدروس التي تعلمتموها في الحيـــاة؟؟؟
هنا.. مآذا  علمتك  الحيآة ؟! ما ذا قدمت لك ؟! ما قدمت لها؟!
هنا .. لك حرية التواجد في أي وقت شئت لتدون لنا تجاربك القديمة والجديدة ..
هنآ.. المسآحة لمن لا يزال طالبا في مدرسة  الحياة  ..
هنـــا مســـاحه للجميع ... لنضع و بأختصار كل ما تعلمناه في الحيـــاة 

فلعل تجاربنـــا تكون خبــرات لمن يأتـــون بعدنــــا .....

*

----------


## هشام احمدموسى

*.علمتني الحياة..
 ان أجعل قلبي مدينة..بيوتهاالمحبة..وطريقهاالتسامح والعفو

وأن اعطي ولا أنتظرالرد على العطاء
بأن الحياة محطات رحيل .... نهايتها مرسى ..... ودموع ...
أن ألاقي الجميع بابتسامة صادقة فأثرها كبير جداً 

*

----------


## Gold star

*تعلمت أن الحياة متوالية عددية
حدها الاخير معطي واساسها الكتمان
وكل حد من حدودها لا بد من المرور به والا فان المعادلة لن تستقيم
وكلما حاولت ان اتجاوز حدودي واقوم  بتقليد حياة شخص أخر اجد ان المعادلة لا تتزن معي
ويخطا من يقل ان الموت حق والحياة باطلة
بل الموت حق والحياة حق وباطل ما كانوا يفعلون
فالحياة قدمت لي اهم شيء 
وتعرفون معني أهم شيء
وما ادراك ما اهم شيء
الا وهو :
الاصدقاء
الاصدقاء الذين هم اخوان لك ورفقاء دربك وهم من تجدهم دائماً امامك
اما ما قدمته أنا للحياة فلا شيء
ولا استطيع !!!!
لاني اعترف بكل شيء اعرفه هو ملك لها !!!
*

----------

